# الاحتياطات وعوامل الامان لمهندس الاجهزة الطبية



## سمير طايع (4 مارس 2009)

نعلم جميعا ان مهندس الاجهزة الطبية بحكم تعرضه للاشعاعات (x-ray) وكذلك مختلف الانواع من العدوي بحكم تعامله بشكل غير مباشر مع المرضي.

ولذلك اردت ان اطرح هذا الموضوع وهوكيفية حماية المهندس من انتقال العدوي او التعرض للاشعاعات الزائدة عن الحد المسموح. ومرفق ملف للتوضيح

وفي انتظار المشاركات

وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## therarocky (4 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي م/ سمير
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## blackhorse (4 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم وننتظر جديدك


----------



## المسلم84 (4 مارس 2009)

أولا أشكر طارح الموضوع على هذه الفكرة...

بالنسبة لمعلوماتي:
بالنسبة لصيانة كراسي الاسنان والمعقمات فعلى الشخص أرتداء قفازات تحميه من انتقال اية أمراض من خلال السوائل الموجودة في الكرسي و المعقمة..
بالنسبة لصيانة أجهزة الاشعة فعليه الانتباه لجهود التيار العالية وإذا كان هنالك تسريب للاشعة أو لا...


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (6 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخوكم أبو عبدالله


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (6 مارس 2009)

*Medical Oxygen concentrator*

أود أن اشترك مع حضراتكم ولأول مرة وأسال الله أن ينفع بهذا العلم كل المسلمين في كل مكان آمين

كنت قد قمت بعمل (Presentation) عن الموضوع على حسب معلوماتي المتواضعة بعدما وجدت اهتماما من الاخوة المهندسين بالموضوع ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم بظهر الغيب


----------



## sama1 (8 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك م سمير وارجو ان توجه بعض من اهتمامك ف حماية م الاجهزة الطبية الى تعامله مع الدم ف الاجهزة
التى تتعامل مباشره مع دم المريض مثل اجهزة المعامل والختبرات واجهزة الكى الصناعية ....الخ مع تحديد طريقة الحماية لكل جهاز على حده حتى تعم الفائده على الكل 
شكر الله لكم مع خالص تحياتى 
مهندس استشارى على احمد السقا


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (8 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم شكرا على طرحكم هذا الموضوع لانه في غاية الاهمية كمانرجو منكم ان تفيدونا في الحماية من انتقال العدوى باستخدام الاجهزة الخاصة ب hémetologie بارك الله فيكم


----------



## BME-Rose (13 أغسطس 2009)

لدي بعض الاقتراحات العملية مثل :
1- في بداية العمل يجب أن يكون لديناً معرفة مبدئية بأعطال التجهيزات التي تعمل بنفس المبدأ ، وينصح بالاطلاع على الأعطال الشهيرة لجهاز طبي من نفس الماركة ونفس الموديل ( ويمكن أن نحصل عليها من الانترنت )
2-للحماية من الأوبئة: أخذ أبرة كزاز ولقاح التهاب الكبد الوبائي لتفادي الإصابة بهما في حال التماس المباشر بأجهزة مخبرية وطاولات في المشافي (يمكن أن تكون ملوثة)
3- للحماية من الأشعة : ارتداء الواقي الرصاصي في غرف الأشعة ، وحمل بطاقات مماثلة لبطاقات قياس الجرعة الشعاعية التي يرتديها فنيي الأشعة
4- للحماية من الأخطار الكهربائية : اتخاذ كافة الاحتياطات من التماسات الكهربائية كأن تكون أرضية مكان الصيانة عازلة للكهرباء ومزودة بقاطع كهربائي خاص 
5- يفضل نزع كافة الاكسسوارات المصنوعة من الذهب من الأيدي أثناء إصلاح أجهزة تحتوي على مادة الزئبق (منعاً من تآكل الذهب بالزئبق)
6- يفضل ارتداء قفازات واقية أثناء التعامل مع سوائل تحميض أشعة أو سوائل محاليل مخبرية أو سوائل غسيل الكلى وغيرها
7- يجب التعرف على المواد الطبية والمستلزمات التي تستخدم لمرة واحدة فقط ، وعدم إصلاحها أو معايرتها عند طلب الطبيب ذلك
8-لا عيب في التعقيم المباشر عند الانتهاء من الكشف على جهاز طبي معطل في مكانه (المشفى أو ورشة الصيانة )

وسوف أزودكم بخطوات عملية أخرى مستقبلاً


----------



## AhmedMidOoO (21 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا" جزيلا" م/ سمير على المجهود
وشكر لل م/ محمد على البريزينتاشن


----------



## مهندسة جادة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## konooo (5 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا اخى الكريم ونرجو المذيد عن طرق الوقايه


----------



## Engmohamedw (7 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ياجماعه انا عايز تقرير يكون بتكلم عن المشكلات التى تواجه استخدام وتطبيق الاجهزه الطبيه داخل المستشفيات والاثار الترتبه على ذلك وبالله عليكم لو حد عنده اى حاجه عن الموضوع ده يقولى عليه بسرعه عايزه ضرورى او يبعتهولى على الميل الخاص بيا [email protected]
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله
Engmohamed


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (10 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## BME_Sadam (1 يونيو 2011)

شكرا شكرا على الموضوع الرائع يا مهندس سمير


----------



## احمد الشاذلى1 (6 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------

